# Rookie Duck Hunter Needs Help



## HawgHunterMK (Nov 11, 2009)

Im not much of a duck hunter but me and a few buddies tried it out last year with some luck(and i was hooked). We Have a pond about 5 acers near macon county with large clumps of tall grass and a couple trees growing in it. This pond is in the middle of the woods. Also the bottom of the pond looks like it is 6 inches deep but u step and ur up to your chest in like weedy muck.we hunted last year we would see about 8-10 wood ducks a morning. I know Baiting is illegal and we do hunt by the rules but what kinda bait or attractant can we use that will really get them in there. And maybe a couple mallards with them.
                                   Thanks in advance


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 11, 2009)

Corn is a hunter's best friend!!!


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Nov 11, 2009)

*Www.macks pw.com*

Quack Attack Duck Attractant (IT IS 100% LEGAL)

Quack ATTACK is a SWEET SMELLING, rising aroma that helps bring ducks and geese to your Hunting Area! The synthetic Scent found in Quack ATTACK is a pure, legal way to bring waterfowl to you without use of “bait.” The Sweet Smell resembles food to Ducks and Geese and lures them in for a closer look, getting them into gun range! Great for flooded timber, rice fields, open water, marsh, and potholes; after the Quack Attack is opened, it releases a food mimicking scent that puts the landing gear down on Ducks and Geese. Finally, a Wildgame Innovation made for Water Fowl Hunters that can be used legally across the United States. Quack Attack is lightweight, easy to carry in the field, and easily fits into a shell box or backpack. Ducks and Geese won’t know what hit em’ when they’ve been Quack ATTACKED!

Suggestions for Use:
Place multiple Quack Attacks (2-4 bags) on dry ground 4 to 6 weeks before hunting season to get migratory and local birds interested in your hunting area. If you have the capability, we suggest to put out fresh Quack Attacks every week the month prior to hunting season (and during any splits in seasons) to keep birds coming in.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 11, 2009)

It is a little to late in the game to be putting out corn if you are wanting to play by the rules and shoot it opening day.  Bait has to be removed within 10 days of hunting the area.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 11, 2009)

You are pretty much set with what you have now. Next year you might want to see if you can plant anything.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 11, 2009)

soda crackers


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Nov 11, 2009)

Before season starts next year load it down with a mix of cracked corn and molasses. Works great for me.


----------



## moducks86 (Nov 11, 2009)

milo wheat corn and molasses all mixed togather


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Nov 11, 2009)

moducks86 said:


> milo wheat corn and molasses all mixed togather


Put some orange kool aid with it and you got a heck of a carp bait.


----------

